# 2000 maxima engine shaking at idle, power loss need help guys



## 2000maximagle (Nov 23, 2007)

i got 2000 maxima gle 3 liter v6 100k ,as i drove the car from parking lot i noticed very unusual, shaking feeling from the engine at idle, and it shaked even when I was going 40-50 mph espacially when hitting on gas pedal, feels like poor accelaration too , I had same thing happen 4 months ago ,but that one lasted 2 mins, and the one today like for 5 miles then i got home shut the car off, and no check engine light coming up ,I must find out what could that be, I have clean air filter, new spark plugs, i think it's something in the ignition system. Maybe someone knows/ had similar problem ????
Any help will be appreciated!! Thanks .


----------



## MaximumMaxima (Nov 23, 2008)

2000maximagle said:


> i got 2000 maxima gle 3 liter v6 100k ,as i drove the car from parking lot i noticed very unusual, shaking feeling from the engine at idle, and it shaked even when I was going 40-50 mph espacially when hitting on gas pedal, feels like poor accelaration too , I had same thing happen 4 months ago ,but that one lasted 2 mins, and the one today like for 5 miles then i got home shut the car off, and no check engine light coming up ,I must find out what could that be, I have clean air filter, new spark plugs, i think it's something in the ignition system. Maybe someone knows/ had similar problem ????
> Any help will be appreciated!! Thanks .


I think you are having similar problems to my car just a little worse. There is a thread a little further down regarding the Mass air flow sensor, some of the people posting experienced your problems. That post might help you. I'm going to try some of those recommendations, maybe get a used MAF sensor and swap it and see if there is a noticeable change. 

If the day you experienced the problem was a bit rainy out you could have old wires or a coil with a crack that intermittently grounds out when its humid.


----------

